# New to growing!



## brokeandwise (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello everyone. I'm JD. I'm brand new to all this and thought I would introduce myself to yall. I've been lurking for about 3 months everyday and reading everything I could get to. Never grown before, but I sure hope with all this new knowledge and maybe a little advice I can make a good go of it. Stop by and say hello if ya get a chance.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 6, 2009)

wuts good man welcome to riu best spot on tha net for advice


----------



## violator kush (Sep 6, 2009)

just be smart homes


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 6, 2009)

whiterhyno420 said:


> wuts good man welcome to riu best spot on tha net for advice


 Hey thanks for the welcome whitehyno. Yeah I looked at bout every forum on the net, and chose this one as home. Seemed to have the best people and most knowledgeable growers.


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 6, 2009)

I'll sure try. Any advice?


----------



## kaiserAxel (Sep 6, 2009)

secrecy o.0 0.o


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 6, 2009)

brokeandwise said:


> Hey thanks for the welcome whitehyno. Yeah I looked at bout every forum on the net, and chose this one as home. Seemed to have the best people and most knowledgeable growers.


thing is u got to tell everyone wut is ur set up or wut is ur idea or plans ect.


----------



## violator kush (Sep 6, 2009)

start with soil first alot less pain, get the best light u can afford, first time start from bagseed,then once your happy with your skill, order good seeds, dont tell anyone u grow


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 6, 2009)

kaiserAxel said:


> secrecy o.0 0.o


 No. rule of fight club.....DON'T TALK ABOUT FIGHT CLUB! No worries here kaiser, all the friends left as soon as the money ran out....so no one to tell. I have what I believe to be just about the best plan I could ever come up with for a stealth operation.


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 6, 2009)

violator kush said:


> start with soil first alot less pain, get the best light u can afford, first time start from bagseed,then once your happy with your skill, order good seeds, dont tell anyone u grow


huh almost every thing u need to kno


----------



## kaiserAxel (Sep 6, 2009)

brokeandwise said:


> No. rule of fight club.....DON'T TALK ABOUT FIGHT CLUB! No worries here kaiser, all the friends left as soon as the money ran out....so no one to tell. I have what I believe to be just about the best plan I could ever come up with for a stealth operation.


You must tell me this plan. lol

I personally had been thinking of some things...liiike.. Inside a fake TV back (a flat screen, with a fake thing behind it)...inside the hollow part of a couch...inside walls (between studs)


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey violator. Well heres what I have so far. I bought all new from HTG Garden. So tell me what you think
1. 1000w hps 
2. air cooled hood
3. two 4ft t5 for veg
4. electronic timer good for over 1500w of power
5. fox farm nutes for soil
6. mylar and panda...gonna use them in combination.
7. carbon filter with 8 in inlet to match air cooled hood
I still need seeds and soil. What do you think so far? Any help I would appreciate.


----------



## violator kush (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTED once again i could write a hand book"pot made easy by VK" oparh book of the month, to lazy to write a real book 

sounds bomb digity go buy an OZ of the nicest looking/seedest mids out there, and gem them, i like your set up, soil i like mg, but every one thinks i'm crazy as a meth monkey on a roof for that, maybe some reg potting soil or top soil


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I got a divorce and decided that I would dig a basemet under my house that no one knows about. Its almost half the size of the whole house. approx 22x18. Its completely concrete enclosed walls and floor and the only access is through a small hidden hole I made under my washing machine


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL...maybe I can have a "good" grow then?


----------



## kaiserAxel (Sep 6, 2009)

How did you dig out all the dirt and pour the concrete without involving outside help?


----------



## whiterhyno420 (Sep 6, 2009)

brokeandwise said:


> Well I got a divorce and decided that I would dig a basemet under my house that no one knows about. Its almost half the size of the whole house. approx 22x18. Its completely concrete enclosed walls and floor and the only access is through a small hidden hole I made under my washing machine


damn i wish i had that room souds hella good


----------



## violator kush (Sep 6, 2009)

me too lol i have the knowage but i'm a poor mf, i dont even buy smoke anymore, pretty damn sobe


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 6, 2009)

Well it took me over 3 months on and off. I live on my own 5 acre land and my house sits close to 1 mile off the main road. Less than 50 yds is the base of a big mountain. All I did was fist cut a hole in my floor then started digging believe me it goes fast when you set a goal 20 wheelbarrows full a day. After I dug it out I simply dumped it at the mountain bottom. I was already framing up a footer for a garage I was building. So I just framed up the walls of the new basement and reinforced them with rebar and poured them in 2 foot sections. The walls are only about 6 in. thick. But believe me thats alot when ur talkin bout concrete walls. The floor I just floated with concrete and put a smooth trowel finish on it. The only drawback is the ceiling is only about 7 foot 3 inches.


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 6, 2009)

You and me both. I'm so broke my jokes aint even funny


----------



## kaiserAxel (Sep 6, 2009)

The height is plenty...+rep to you man...damn. Just wondering, what is your occupation? After college I'd like to live in an area like that (few acres of my own, secluded), but I would assume finding work would be harder, plus the commute...


----------



## violator kush (Sep 6, 2009)

make a sigh to put up in your basement reading "mini tenn. pot cave" yea man i've in bon doc's can be nice, about a job, maybe class A cld driver or try something online, then u can be anywhere


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm a builder(WAS) I can't find work any more. Land is going for cheap so when you get out of school you can deff afford it. Some land is going for 1000 an acre some even less. No nosey neighbors, thats the best of all. Hey kaiser thanks for the rep!!!


----------



## kaiserAxel (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah man...1000 an acre?! Ive been looking at some around me and the best I can find is like $20000 for 4...State/region you are in? And sry about the job man


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 6, 2009)

LMAO...violator thats 2 funny man. Thats the ENTIRE reason I did this. LMFAO!


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 6, 2009)

$20,000!!!!!! AINT NO WAY! I live just outside Knoxville TN. Around here and south of Lexington KY its cheap. Not in Lexington though...lot more there. But like the smaller towns south of there like say corbin, or london its real cheap. No one has any money.


----------



## kaiserAxel (Sep 6, 2009)

Shit...cool, I'm right south of you, and lol..TN pot cave, sweet  Thats a lot of fckin cement man...shit


----------



## violator kush (Sep 6, 2009)

buy it on a tax lean, the super cheap, spec. if your going to do illegal things there, hey man, looking forward, what type of bud would u want to grow? idk if u even checked out the seedbanks?


----------



## kaiserAxel (Sep 6, 2009)

Asking me, kush?...Im currently doing a stealth Blackberry grow in a cabinet 


lmao my bad violator xD


----------



## violator kush (Sep 6, 2009)

not u lol broke andwise, but yea thats cool, i heard the blueberry can be a bitch, nice smoke tho


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 6, 2009)

It really wasnt bad cause I had a mixer.


----------



## violator kush (Sep 6, 2009)

broke and wise, what kinda of bud do u want in the future?


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been loking at nirvana, and buyamsterdamseeds. Both have real good prices and the forums have mostly good things to say about them. I was thinking of WW, Big Bud and Northern Lights. The Northern Lights for a large scale sog maybe kinda like the dude seemorebuds where he has like 300 in a 4x6. What do yall think?


----------



## violator kush (Sep 6, 2009)

good picks bro, i'm also think about something in the white family, i want a more ind. plant, been looking at the stuff from green house, they have the new colored seeds thing


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 6, 2009)

Well violator the reason I'm thinking of going with nl or bb is because everything I read makes it sound like a great beginner choice. The ww I want because of potency ofcourse. I have 4 more 1000w hps coming and I have no worries about the elec co. cause I use my own diesel generator already to run my house.


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't really have any concerns about anyone finding me out because no one comes to my house for any reason. I am on a septic system, I use my own well for water and the only outside use I have is satelite for tv and internet. Even if someone did HAVE to come over my grow is hidden away underground.


----------



## violator kush (Sep 6, 2009)

hell yea balla!


----------



## kaiserAxel (Sep 6, 2009)

Very nice growing conditions  I love it..i love it...


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 6, 2009)

I think its pretty well set up to run. Ordering the seeds in a few days. I used to hate being up in the woods but since my plan is coming together and I can see it starting to work out, I'm getting excited. Feels like I'm really sticking it to the government like the old monnshiners. I don't know how to explain it. Just exciting is all.


----------



## kaiserAxel (Sep 6, 2009)

Just wondering, do you think diesel generator costs less then local power costs? Also, how do you get internet if you dont even have power lines? lol


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 6, 2009)

my internet is from the dish network. not sure about the cost of electric though. The house was like this when I bought it. Never has had electric from the company. The fuel for my genrator is almost 100% free all it costs me is my gas to go pick it up. I use old vegetable oil that I filter in replace of diesel fuel and the fast food joints around are happy if you just hall it away fro them so they don't have to pay to have it taken away.


----------



## kaiserAxel (Sep 6, 2009)

Shit, nice.


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 6, 2009)

Thx kaiser. The generator has been here since the early 80s but works great. Ive been using veg oil from long john silvers and mcdonalds for over 2 years. Only thing is it makes you hungry at times when you've been smoking and it smells like fast food in ur backyard.


----------



## violator kush (Sep 6, 2009)

brokeandwise buy far, u will have the best set up on riu, smarter, cleaner, safer, stealther, your set up is the one i want


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks violator. I thought for quite a while on this even before I started all the work. Now all I need to do is produce some...."mini cave" LMAO


----------



## violator kush (Sep 8, 2009)

what up bro? idk seen u online? hows the job and the set up going?


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 9, 2009)

violator kush said:


> what up bro? idk seen u online? hows the job and the set up going?


What up my Brother. Going good. Got my other lights yesterday. Waiting on my ppm and ph meters now. Bagseed is looking good. Think I may have decided on a place to buy beans. I'll let you know tomorrow. You still out of the herb?


----------



## violator kush (Sep 10, 2009)

naw man, i have good friends, trading beer for pot is a good thing specail when u get to have both wish there was a beer drinking smiley


----------



## violator kush (Sep 11, 2009)

you get your beans yet?


----------



## brokeandwise (Sep 11, 2009)

violator kush said:


> naw man, i have good friends, trading beer for pot is a good thing specail when u get to have both wish there was a beer drinking smiley


I once took a bath in beer. Wasn't really that fun. 
No. I'm still getting the info for the beans. I'm really leaning towards hempdepot though.


----------



## violator kush (Sep 11, 2009)

go with the attuide man, u get abunch of freebes too, pulse there pretty stealth


----------



## violator kush (Sep 11, 2009)

i think bubble gum might be on the order list in next couple of months from nirvana... breeder not shop


----------

